# 2011 American Deluxe Fender Stratocaster HSS with maple fretboard.



## guitarzzan (Dec 8, 2011)

I always wanted a nice Fender Stratocaster but never bought one. I'm buying a 2011 American Deluxe Fender Stratocaster tomorrow. In 2005 I wanted a nice Fender Telecaster. I went to my local music store and tried out several Mexican/Korean Telecasters out and ended up very disappointed UNTIL I tried the nicer looking one behind the glass for over twice as much money. I ended up very impressed and bought it up right away. There's no comparison between a Mexican "Fender" anything and an American Deluxe Fender Telecaster made in Corona California U.S.A. I'm looking for any feedback on a 2011 American Deluxe Fender Stratocaster which is also made in Corona California and I'll have in my arms very soon. Due to my experience with the Am. Deluxe Fender Telecaster, I just can't see any disappointments. Anybody have a bad opinion on those guitars at all is what I don't want to hear but feel I should. I'll be paying $1438US for it. Does anyone think that's a good price or not? I feel it's a good price if it's as good as the American Deluxe Fender Telecaster I bought seven years ago. Any comments will be appreciated.:bow::rockon2:...∞.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

guitarzzan said:


> ............There's no comparison between a Mexican "Fender" anything and an American Deluxe Fender Telecaster made in Corona California U.S.A. Any comments will be appreciated....


Let the games begin! ....LOL

I happen to like Fender Strats and Teles that have been/are Made in Japan, Korea, Mexico, China and Indonesia.
Your comments will be appreciated.

Bottom line...you like it, you paid for it, you will (hopefully) enjoy it. 

Same here. 

Cheers

Dave


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I had an AmDlx Strat. Really nice guitar, well made.

I just don't get along with Strats, it's since been moved.

I have Fenders from all over the place and they all have their merit.
You can't disparage all other Fenders because of their origin though.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Love everything about the Am Deluxe strats (contoured neck heel, rolled fingerboard edges, abalone inlays, locking tuners etc) except for the noiseless pickups. But that's an easy/fun/potentially costly if you like to experiment a lot fix.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

difference between a Mexican and US strat?....you get a SHIT LOAD more gutiar for yor money with a MIM one then a US one. Why?..cause your US one is all made in Mexico brotha now...it's just assembled in the good old USA...that's all that's required of fender to call it's instrument a USA version. Bolt the neck, screw the pick guard on, sting it..and call it USA. Even the difference in electronics now is not like it used to be. Hey..even some CS models are cut in Mexico, why?..cause the factorty is much newer and effective there then the Corona one.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Roryfan said:


> Love everything about the Am Deluxe strats (contoured neck heel, rolled fingerboard edges, abalone inlays, locking tuners etc) except for the noiseless pickups. But that's an easy/fun/potentially costly if you like to experiment a lot fix.


I agree. I changed out the noiseless pups on the AmDlx Strat that I had.


----------



## Shark (Jun 10, 2010)

If you're set on the guitar and you seem to like it, I don't wan to rain on your parade. But I think you can get better bang for your buck with a Strat-style guitar in another brand, specially when buying second-hand. Fender has been out-Fendered by other companies and the only reason to buy a genuine one, IMO, is resale value. If that doesn't bother you too much, then the guitar world is your oyster.


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

Any Am Deluxe I ever played definitely had something a little more than ordinary going on, to me anyway.


----------



## georgemg (Jul 17, 2011)

I have an American Deluxe Strat - all single coils though. It's a great guitar but I agree with a couple of the other posters that mentioned the pick ups could be better. Haven't changed mine yet, but I'm sure I will soon. Everything else about the guitar is perfect.


----------



## Fiveway (Mar 21, 2010)

I owned an american deluxe strat for a little while and I thought it was an excellent guitar. The noiseless pickups didn't do much for me, but there were so many other nice little touches that made the guitar a joy to play. I paid $850 for mine, second hand, 2006 model in very good condition.


----------



## Jaybo (Jun 3, 2010)

I really like the American strats. I've spent lots of time playing an American and a Mexican - to me, you can't even compare the two. Just the depth of tone, the feel of the American. You could save on second hand, but in the $1400 range isn't too bad at all. Good luck on the purchase!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

One of my students has a 2011/2012 deluxe and it's just smokin'. I have a 2011 deluxe Tele that I've been gigging pretty regularly. I don't usually play a Fender anything, so it's been fun on the tele so far.


----------



## J-75 (Jul 29, 2010)

I've got an '06 SSH Deluxe, and when I got it, I couldn't put it down for weeks. For me, it was about the feel of the instrument. It really has a comfortable, quality feel to it. The rolled frets really add to this. The noiseless pups lack character, but the stack-knob voicing varieties partly make up for this. At first, my fingers were 'tuned' to the feel of an American Standard neck, and I kept pulling the 1st string off the board on the deluxe - it requires less effort to play.

Yeah, you could 'make' another model or brand give you this, but what is your focus: luthier, or musician? Take it off-the-shelf, and you're enjoying playing it, not playing _with_ it.
There are plenty of 'players' out there spending their time 'converting' their Squires into CS's - new pups, new necks, new bridges, new tuners, etc., but their results are what feed CL & Kijiji.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

J-75 said:


> Yeah, you could 'make' another model or brand give you this, but what is your focus: luthier, or musician? Take it off-the-shelf, and you're enjoying playing it, not playing _with_ it.
> There are plenty of 'players' out there spending their time 'converting' their Squires into CS's - new pups, new necks, new bridges, new tuners, etc., but their results are what feed CL & Kijiji.


Agreed. I went through major FrankenStrat & upgrading Epiphone phases. Still have a few of the strats kicking around, but the guitars I most often pick up & play are from the Fender or Gibson custom shop, 2 of them I bought brand new about 5 yrs ago. Ouch. But at the end of the day it doesn't matter b/c they're amazing, resonant guitars that have put some vintage gear to shame. Even if some of the processes involved in making a USA or CS Fender are done in Mexico, there's something to be said for the quality & weight of the woods Fender selects for the higher end guitars. 

Same goes for Gibsons. I've owned at least 10 SGs (Epi, USA, CS & vintage) in the past few yrs & the 2 that I'm keeping are a 1965 Jr & an '07 VOS Std. Lightweight bodies & long neck tenons = resonant guitars that sing.

I spent a lot of time & $ trying to "beat the man" by upgrading parts on cheaper guitars, but what I learned the hard way is that good wood is the foundation of good tone. Great choice on the Am Deluxe, every one that I've picked up had fantastic playability. Now all you need to do is change those noiseless pickups..... I guess some habits die hard. Enjoy your NGD


----------

